# Cryptoheros nanoluteus with Keyhole cichlids



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Hi. I'm hoping to set up a 120cm, 240 litre planted tank.

I would like to keep a pair of keyhole cichlids and just wonder how compatible they would be living with a pair or non pair of cryptoheros nanoluteus.

Would the tank situation be ok. I might add a dither fish, a bristlenose pleco and some corydoras.

I know cryptoheros can be territorial, so I want to check out its compatibility.

Many thanks,

Dom :roll:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

_Cryptoheros nanoluteus_ is actually fairly peaceful compared to most of its cousins. I've kept them in communities with Tetras and Barbs. The fact that they prefer to live at the bottom while the Keyholes want to live in the tall plants would seem to make them quite compatible. The tank size seems adequate as well.


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

Thanks for your reply.

Would one more keyhole rock the balance in a 48inch 63 gallon.

That would make 3 keyhole cichlid, 2 cryptoheros nanoluteus , a bristlenose pleco and some dither fish.

Someone told me Keyholes are better in small groups.

Thanks for any advice you have. :thumb:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

In a 48" tank I would not expect it to be a problem, but my only experience with Keyholes was with one breeding pair, and they were always scared of everything. I got rid of them because I never saw them.


----------



## bristlenose72 (May 12, 2019)

I hope the eventual Keyholes I get are a bit more adventurous.

I know if I want to get a breeding pair for my tank, I need to tank raise a group of six juveniles together.

Could I tank raise six small Keyholes with six small Cryptoheros Nanoluteus together at the same time or would you recommend I get a pair and then re-home the others and then add six new ones to try and get the other pair.

Sorry, confusing. Basically can you have six small Keyholes and six small Nanos in the tank together to try and achieve two breeding pairs or would that be a bit chaotic.

Cheers for your advice.

Dom :roll:


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

The Yellow Convicts are going to mature at a much smaller size and younger age than the Keyholes. I would consider a group of Keyholes and some sort of dither to start. Let those settle into the tank for a few months, then add the other Cichlid, preferably as a pair.


----------

